
Microsoft’s Surface Go tablet has a 10-inch screen and starts at $399 - ax00x
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/7/9/17550252/microsofts-surface-go-tablet-10-inch-screen-399
======
ArtWomb
Autodesk Sketchbook drawing experience on Microsoft Surface is a revelation.
UI simply disappears and its just, a canvas and your creativity. At this price
point, it will make a fine "sketchpad" to take to museums, life drawing
classes, Hudson Valley riverfront landscape painting, etc ;)

~~~
mc32
Like the iPad, I mostly see this as a complementary accessory to a regular
laptop, but it surface or other. But maybe that's their market, the thing you
can virtually carry everywhere and in a pinch actually get some work done, if
a bit painful (due to size and power limitations).

I'm actually tempted to try one out, but with the unencumbered OS version.

------
cordite
Does it come with uninstallsble copies of candy crush?

~~~
firic
Possibly, but it will be reinstated after every update. :(

